
Amazon reveals private Alexa voice data files - geococcyxc
https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Amazon-reveals-private-voice-data-files-4256015.html
======
rraghur
I've never understood the charm of having an always on, listen to everything
home assistants... Why? Just why?

To be honest though, I do have Google assistant on my phone and vibe
recognition turned on... But at least that's an option. With these in home
assistants, voice is the only mode!

------
s_kilk
So Amazon _does_ keep these recordings server-side, indefinitely? Are we still
to trust that they're only recording once the trigger-word is detected?

